# Kanguru Optimus Portugal 3G with Novatel Merlin U630

## ricardosantosneves

Hello!

I'll post here how I got my kanguru jumping in gentoo  :Wink: ... If you want a portuguese version of this HowTo take a look here

1) Before inserting the PCMCIA card in the slot do:  tail -f /var/log/messages

2) Insert the card int the slot and take note of the device associated to the card. You should get something like:

```
Dec 29 16:48:24 metropolis cardmgr6982: socket 0: Serial or Modem

Dec 29 16:48:25 metropolis ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
```

In this case the card was associated to the device /dev/ttyS0

3) In  this  forum there is a chat script, wich shoul be placed on the /etc/ppp/ directory

```
#/etc/ppp/kanguru

TIMEOUT 60

ABORT ERROR

ABORT BUSY

ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

ABORT 'NO DIALTONE'

'' 'ATH'

OK 'ATZ'

OK 'ATE1'

OK 'AT$NWRAT=0,2'

OK 'AT+COPS=0,0,"Optimus Telecomu"'

OK 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","myconnection","0.0.0.0",0,0'

OK 'AT+CGEQREQ=1,4,0,0,,,2,1500,"0E0","0E0",3,,0'

OK 'AT+CGEQMIN=1,4,0,0,0,0,2,1500,"0E0","0E0",3,0,0'

OK 'ATDT*99#'

TIMEOUT 75

CONNECT
```

4) To send this commands to the card, I use a scrip wrote by a fried of mine, João Simões (This guy knows!) and later modified by me.

```
#/usr/bin/venet

status=1

while [ $status == 1 ]

do

        if test "`ifconfig | grep ppp0`"; then

             echo 'Net Ok!'

             ifconfig ppp0 mtu 500

             status=0

        else

          echo "No connection"

          killall pppd

          pppd /dev/ttyS0 460800 noipdefault defaultroute  noauth local lock connect '/usr/sbin/chat -f /etc/ppp/kanguru'

        fi

        sleep 15

done
```

5) To connect just type as root: /bin/venet

I'll work on an init script soon.

Thanks To:

João Simões

Guys at the Forum mentioned above

----------

